# History of the HO slot car



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

I felt like I needed to make this video in hope that Ho cars will never be forgotten, click link below to view, enjoy all 

https://youtu.be/RO1xXc9DXO4


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Also thinking of making one for tyco


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

:wink2:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

thanks

I just added the video to the video library on the ho tips site


----------

